# Salt Away



## tpak (Apr 14, 2016)

I've recently started flushing my Yamaha 90 four stroke with Salt Away. After the first use my engine started making a chirping noise at idle speed. Has anyone else experienced this? Also I've noticed Salt Away doesn't inhibit rust any more than fresh water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use it after every trip, no issues. I don't think your water jackets being clean have anything to do with engine chirps.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Used it alot, never had issues. My in-laws have used it for decades religiously.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

salt a way will NEVER cause any problems.


----------



## tpak (Apr 14, 2016)

Must be just a coincidence. Thanks.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

You might want to google Yamaha chirping noise on low speed. My friends Yamaha does that as well. I have been told is a common issue with them. However, he said it isn't a big deal its just annoying.


----------



## tpak (Apr 14, 2016)

I did see that on a few sites. Must be just a coincidence.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Been using Salt Away for my engine internals & externals, trailer, boat, rods & reels, along with any lures used that day with NO PROBLEMS! Great product!!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

agreed - great stuff


----------

